# my first robin hood!!!



## fishfight (Sep 22, 2011)

about my fourth or fifth set into shooting my new diamond bow after sighting it in!! needless to say, I'm happy with the investment! almost a waste of two good arrows though lol


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I thought it was badass when I was little. Used to TRY to do it. That all stopped when I had to start buying my own arrows. 

Looks cool.


----------



## fishfight (Sep 22, 2011)

lol yeah its really nothing more than an expensive wall ornament.. its still cool to show



Fishin' Soldier said:


> I thought it was badass when I was little. Used to TRY to do it. That all stopped when I had to start buying my own arrows.
> 
> Looks cool.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

ahaha, great shot but it does get expensive


----------



## ropewfo (Apr 12, 2009)

Awesome shot. It is a really cool conversation piece. I have done it twice and my wife once. I don't shoot at the same spot anymore. Too expensive. LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

One of the few things that you strive to do then once you do it you strive to not let it happen again.

TH


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Good shot!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Shot!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

awesome.....there goes $25....haha i have one too!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good shot!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> One of the few things that you strive to do then once you do it you strive to not let it happen again.
> 
> TH


No doubt, figure that's why they put 5 targets on one side of "The Block".
Learned to use all five quickly from 30 in.


----------



## cjkozik (Mar 8, 2013)

It's fun to do but can get very costly


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

congrats on the good shooting.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

wtg! I've only done this once to my own, but had taken quite a few nocks off Tooth Dr's at the shoots. Rip ol buddy miss that laugh, smile, and the good ol times.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Hope that wasn't a luminock. man I tell you arrows today:

$10 for the shaft
$10 for the luninock
$13 for the broad head
$0.65 for the vanes
$1 for the wrap

$34.65 total per shaft ****!!!

That used to buy a dozen cedar shafts.


----------



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

Done it once myself at 30 yards now I practice at 70 yards and still aim for the same arrow. Haven't done it since been about year. Not trying to do it but I guess if it happens again ill have to move further away.


----------

